# Summer Camps/Jobs/Internships



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey Guys!

Summer is getting closer and as a college student I will have the summer off! I would like any advice regarding interesting summer jobs, or camps you have either worked at or know of. I would like to work out of my state which is in the south, and hopefully go somewhere north (the weather down here sucks, seriously last summer whole rivers disappeared, not joking). And leaving the country is also an option! 


Also, I found this meme. 










....meme addiction! I blame @n2freedom‎ :tongue:

Anyway, thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> ....meme addiction! I blame @n2freedom‎ :tongue:
> Gotta blame someone eh? May as well be me. LOL!


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

n2freedom said:


> ENTJwillruletheworld said:
> 
> 
> > ....meme addiction! I blame @n2freedom‎ :tongue:
> ...


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> n2freedom said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE FAIL! And this didn't start until our ISTP battle!
> ...


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

n2freedom said:


> ENTJwillruletheworld said:
> 
> 
> > That is true. Ooops my bad! It's @MsBossyPants fault because she started me on in down in the game forum threads.
> ...


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Going by the previous posts, I would suggest try to find a placement at a photo studio to learn to take photos (assuming you don't already of course) so you can make your own memes, and kill 2 birds with one stone?


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

KuRoMi said:


> Going by the previous posts, I would suggest try to find a placement at a photo studio to learn to take photos (assuming you don't already of course) so you can make your own memes, and kill 2 birds with one stone?


LOL! I've looked into that. For different reasons. But with the way my photography class is going it would probably be a bad idea.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> That is true. Ooops my bad! It's @_MsBossyPants_ fault because she started me on in down in the game forum threads.





n2freedom said:


> I really hope she posts and blames someone else.


 
@ENTJwillruletheworld, ... lol You derailed your own thread with the first post. 

@n2freedom , I blame @Frosty for my lolcat addiction !!!

I wonder if he will blame someone else ...


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

MsBossyPants said:


> @ENTJwillruletheworld, ... lol You derailed your own thread with the first post.


It's becoming a motif. Besides, I'm not the anti-derail Nazi that you are. Although I probably would be on a more serious thread.


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

MsBossyPants said:


> @ENTJwillruletheworld, ... lol You derailed your own thread with the first post.
> 
> @n2freedom , I blame @Frosty for my lolcat addiction !!!
> 
> I wonder if he will blame someone else ...


 LMAO! Priceless. Actually there is shared blamed with the lol cats because @Khys is partially to blame too because she was using them in the ISTP subforum.


----------

